# 4 day Stage Race in Vermont : Green Mountain Stage Race



## x37 (Jan 8, 2013)

My name is Lex Albrecht, I race professionally for NOW and Novartis for MS (www.lexalbrecht.com). I think it's great when new women come into the sport of cycling, and when more women participate in the events that exist at the moment!

I'll be racing at the Green Mountain Stage Race at the end of August, in Vermont, USA on my own (not with my team). It's not necessarily a huge race... but an event that I have wanted to particpate in for a long time for fun, because the courses are apparently gorgeous and the race atmosphere very pleasant.

Registration is still open, so if you want to have fun and maybe challenge yourself a bit, check it out, and sign up.
Green Mountain Stage Race I hope to see lots of new faces !


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Lex,
Thanks for reaching out and encouraging women to ride and race. I've seen your posts on Facebook as well. I won't be in Vt. for the race, but I hope you have fun and do well!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck to you Lex! 

Go Canada! and especially the ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------

